# Another Wildlife Sunday.....



## EricD (Nov 24, 2009)

Shots from a few locations today..Wife brought me a little luck today!  



1. Male Pileated Wood Pecker







2. Male again (male has red stripe on side of face)






3.  Female (Black stripe on side of face)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








4. Red Fox Sitting in the road at the Cemetery...








5. Bald Eagle...







6. Red Shouldered Hawk at sunrise sitting on the for sale sign next door







Few from Brevard...you know the spots!

7. Scrub Jay







8.







9. Seems he found a peanut......  







10.  Thought he was going to take the bee out.......






11.  Ibis gets a hold of a relative from pic #10








12. Great Blue Heron








13.


----------



## icassell (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh my, Eric, you've done it again!  I particularly like the Ibis with the snake.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Nov 24, 2009)

I always love to see your pics.  Wish I could go out on any day and see all that you do.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 24, 2009)

what lens did you shoot these with? thnx


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 24, 2009)

I love the bird shots


----------



## EricD (Nov 24, 2009)

Wolverinepwnes said:


> what lens did you shoot these with? thnx


Nikkor 200-400MM F4, ED, IF, VR lens with a 1.4X t.c.


----------



## HikinMike (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent series!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Nov 25, 2009)

No.9 is the best!


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2009)

Fantastic series of shots and looks like you had one great day out! 
And I love that snakeshot (missed the bee first time I looked at it)!

also - nominated:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/182878-photo-month-november-09-nominations.html


----------



## itznfb (Nov 25, 2009)

All these in 1 day? I hate you.


----------



## jnewmanco1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonderful work again Eric. And such a variety of subjects. It must never get old for you down there. I'm feeling more and more like I have to get a 200-400.


----------



## cfaulds (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW! Thats incredible for a days work. Amazing shots there!

Where are these taken? You dont have to give detail to reveal your secret spots 

Im jealous!


----------



## EricD (Dec 28, 2009)

cfaulds said:


> WOW! Thats incredible for a days work. Amazing shots there!
> 
> Where are these taken? You dont have to give detail to reveal your secret spots
> 
> Im jealous!



Different Wetland areas around my area (Central Florida - Orange & Brevard County areas)


----------



## Aritay (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful shots.

But does something look odd on the top of the bald eagle's head - - a little noisy/halo-ish/yellowish perhaps?


----------



## Art Photographers (Dec 28, 2009)

Eric Diller Fan!! I just wanna take 1 sunday with ya.


----------



## Linkin (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Eric!  Your photo's are lovely!  Kinda makes me want to spend the day at our local nature reserve.


----------



## Nyberg (Jan 7, 2010)

Lovely  Very very nice Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness.

What an incredible series! I'm speechless. Your images really rock. I'm in awe.


----------



## evfast (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures!

Mike


----------

